
A Pandemic Does Not Suspend the Rule of Law – Reason.com - mrfusion
https://reason.com/2020/05/20/a-pandemic-does-not-suspend-the-rule-of-law/
======
mrfusion
This is the key quote I took away from it and it seems like something most
people would agree on.

"Any government that has made the grave decision to suspend the liberties of a
free people during a health emergency should welcome the opportunity to
demonstrate—both to its citizens and to the courts—that its chosen measures
are absolutely necessary to combat a threat of overwhelming severity. The
government should also be expected to demonstrate that less restrictive
measures cannot adequately address the threat."

